# el lindo balneario San bartolo



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Primero comenzaré poniendo algunas fotos del club curayacu_:
Lo q mas me gusta de este club es su Funicular =)

























San Bartolo

























































Playa Norte:
























Playa sur :








Mirador de la cruz:

















































espero les guste :nuts:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

jmc..pucha gracias jmc...queria ver san bartolo 
y mi playa preferida en todo el mundo "curayacu" ( eres socio tb?)
me encanta este lugar,,,sus bahias, las cevicherias por el mercado, el malecon,las fiestas..nadar hasta las peñas.

escuche q santa maria..le ha quitado algo de territorio recientemente.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

papiriqui said:


> jmc..pucha gracias jmc...queria ver san bartolo
> y mi playa preferida en todo el mundo "curayacu" ( eres socio tb?)
> me encanta este lugar,,,sus bahias, las cevicherias por el mercado, el malecon,las fiestas..nadar hasta las peñas.
> 
> escuche q santa maria..le ha quitado algo de territorio recientemente.


si hace unos años la parte q se llama villa mercedes paso a ser de santa maria, por un lado esta bien porq esa zona esta mejor porq tiene agua desague pistas asfaltadas y esta mejor q antes... ahora san bartolo ya tiene agua potable por cañerias aunq aun no esta el servicio a las 24 h. pero falta poco ...y no no soy socio del club curayacu...=( pero si he entrado. jeje estoy esperando q sea navidad para tener mi camara digital y poner mas fotos de san bartolo...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Fotos tomadas HOY 20 de noviembre del 2008
zona comercial

































salen borrosas porq las tome de mi cel...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonito sitio


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

parece Grecia...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Aqui en esta playa tengo 3 terrenos de 160 metros cada uno,ke mi mama me ha dado de herencia,estoy llendo a Peru en 2 anitos para contruirlos.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ mi hermano tenia un terreno ahi,,y gano equidad en la venta
si no construyes , considera venderlo..a sucedido lo inverso con las propiedades en eeuu.

buen dato jmc,,,antes teniamos q esperar a la cisterna a determinada hora..
y me parece un buen lugar para vivir,y no solo una "ciudad de verano"..puesto q esta a 40' del jockey plaza..aprox


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Siento que la falta harto a San Bartolo no me gusta el aspecto de sus calles, creo que si todas estuviesen "empedradas"(?) se vería mejor y le falta mucho en mobiliario urbano y también ya se empieza a malograr con esas construcciones horrendas en la zona comercial; de todos modos es una zona con buen potencial


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

San Bartolo está rodeado de casas a medio construir, en realidad es feo. Sólo la parte de al playa es interesante, me gusta mucho, cuántos veranos he pasado allí remojándome en sus aguas horas de horas.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Chevere el thread, justo como para el verano que se viene, saludos Modelator.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bacán la playita.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

nada mal bien tranquila... algunas casas se parecen a las d naplo..


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El funicular de Curayacu*

Cuando era adolescente,las pocas veces que fuí al Acenespar (un tío mío era GC) y la emoción de usar el funicular era indescriptible !!!!.. el club es precioso...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

La mejor parte de San Bartolo está pegada al mar: en playa norte y playa sur ... hace tiempo que no voy para allá, y espero que el colector de desagüe ya no esté contaminando la playa sur :bash:

Lejos del mar San Bartolo es un ente urbano típico del Perú, o sea casas a medio construir con los laterales enladrillados y armaduras corroidas en la parte superior :bash:

Curayacu y el club Acenespar es la parte más fotogénica de San Bartolo


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*San Bartolo es mi balneario preferido del sur...*

No tendrá la elegancia de Santa María del Mar y Embajadores,ni la belleza natural de Punta Hermosa ó la geografía variada de Pucusana,pero con total seguridad San Bartolo es mi balneario sureño favorito (como lo es Ancón en el norte).... es cierto que tiene muchas falencias,muchas cosas por hacer y que prácticamente el Malecón es lo único "bonito" (por llamarlo de alguna manera) de todo el balneario (aunque su plaza es preciosa también !!!!).... pero para mi tiene un "feeling" super especial... El verano 2008 no fuí a la playa...aunque no lo crean,desde hace 20 años... NO ENTRO AL MAR !!!!.. pues en el Paraguay no lo hay y no tuve oportunidad de llegar hasta el mismo Océano Atlántico... y de momento,sólo lo veo desde las alturas de Miraflores... quizás éste verano 2009 por fín vuelva a zambullirme en el Pacífico... y sería lindo poder hacerlo en el mismo San Bartolo !!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

^^A falta de mar, me imagino que habrás disfrutado de balnearios lacustres y fluviales en Paraguay. En otro thread podrías darnos detalles al respecto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me encanta San Batolo y el ambiente es riquitiqui siempre!


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Me encantó


----------



## Entrance (Jul 27, 2008)

Me gusto mucho las fotos del club Curayacu, sobre todo el detalle de la camineria con el piso color azul. Ojala pueda ir a visitarlo.

Saludos.


----------

